# First Trip into one of my two attic spaces, Suggestions?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes it would be nice if people at least removed the sheeting of the old roof., but that work costs time and money and the crap is often left in place. 
The temperature inside should be the same as outside so cold is good. 
We would like to see air entering around the eaves and leaving near the peak.
We can not see everything that we would like to but we don't see any moisture issues or dirty insulation that would indicate air leaking from the living space.
It looks like everything is working as intended.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Let us know when you catch a squirrel in that Have a Heart trap.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would not caulk around the turbine, if it is installed correctly waterproofing will be taken care of on the outside of the roof. Good you have the kind with a screen.

Can't tell what that is where you see light; if that's where roof sheathing meets the outside wall, there is normally a gap there called the construction gap which is a small crack that you would not caulk.

I don't see if you have eave vents in your house, those gratings on the underside of the eaves outside that let air in. If you do make sure they are not obstructed with insulation.

It's hard to make out what's what in the pictures, pictures from further back might help.


----------



## DianaKaye (Oct 15, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> I would not caulk around the turbine, if it is installed correctly waterproofing will be taken care of on the outside of the roof. Good you have the kind with a screen.
> 
> Can't tell what that is where you see light; if that's where roof sheathing meets the outside wall, there is normally a gap there called the construction gap which is a small crack that you would not caulk.
> 
> ...


I found eave vents on the side and front of the house, not all the way around. The front porch is about 10-12 feet deep with shiplap. I haven't seen it to access it. That one way that had the two layers of batting going vertical and stuffed in there led to the front. Will have to peak behind them to see what's going on. 

That gap where I can see daylight is where one roof ends and another begins just based on the space. The kneewall (stairwell) is on that wall and it appears to be where the second floor was added. Don't understand why a gap would beneficial. Would you give me some more info on that? Thanks!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Re the gap, I don't know if it is what I suggested it might be. You said it's where two roofs meet. If it's where the downslope of the new roof meets the downslope of the old roof, then there's no danger of water running in. If the crack is greater than 3/16" or so then it is big enough that pests might use it to get in. If it's smaller than that then it just adds to attic ventilation. If it's much bigger I'd put some screen there or a strip of metal flashing.

In a dark attic it doesn't take much of a crack to throw a lot of light on a sunny day.

Because it's new work meeting old work it's hard to visualize the big picture based on a few photos. There's a hundred ways to mate new work to old.


----------

